# Namm news



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

HC has started their semi annual coverage.

http://namm.harmony-central.com/WNAMM07/Index/


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Bump.

Namm is this week. My favorite time of the year.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the main thing i'll be looking for is a multi-track porta-studio in the same price-point area as my tascam 2488, but with the ability to record sixteen tracks simultaneously.

-dh


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...the main thing i'll be looking for is a multi-track porta-studio in the same price-point area as my tascam 2488, but with the ability to record sixteen tracks simultaneously.
> 
> -dh


Wait another five years and you will probably be able to do that with your cell phone.:banana:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...the main thing i'll be looking for is a multi-track porta-studio in the same price-point area as my tascam 2488, but with the ability to record sixteen tracks simultaneously.
> 
> -dh


Doesn't look like you are getting your wish.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

This is interesting: http://namm.harmony-central.com/WNAMM07/Content/Marshall/PR/Zakk-Wylde-Microstack.html

While I think the idea of a Zakk Wylde microstack is pretty cool, the pic cracks me up!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Baconator said:


> This is interesting: http://namm.harmony-central.com/WNAMM07/Content/Marshall/PR/Zakk-Wylde-Microstack.html
> 
> While I think the idea of a Zakk Wylde microstack is pretty cool, the pic cracks me up!


:zzz: 


CT.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Isnt that the dude from the movie Joe Dirt?............


----------

